# freshwater fidler crab



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

any idea if this would be good for a 2 gallon tank just by itself?


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

it would be fine but you would need an aeration system. i had 1 in a 2g by itself. i kept the water low and i had a rock it would crawl on


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Fiddler crabs actually need brackish water to thrive and a place to climb out of the water. But it has to be well-covered, they can wriggle out of really small holes.


----------

